# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  TATA TERTIB

## masterpizzkoi

Yth. Moderator 

Mohon dipantau pada Forum PERALATAN DAN PEMELIHARAAN KOI. 
Agar diberikan arahan. 
Terima kasih

----------


## karom

> Yth. Moderator 
> 
> Mohon dipantau pada Forum PERALATAN DAN PEMELIHARAAN KOI. 
> Agar diberikan arahan. 
> Terima kasih


sudah kami respond pak

----------

